

Taking Flight With The New Twitter Logo - derpenxyne
http://blog.twitter.com/2012/06/taking-flight-twitterbird.html

======
german
The Web app formerly known as Twitter is nothing new. The artist formerly
known as Prince did the same thing in 1993.

